# Looking for boss plow rt3 undercarriage



## RED_RIDERTB (Feb 26, 2004)

I am looking for a boss plow rt3 undercarriage to fit a 73-87 chevy or a 88-98 chevy truck. I know I can buy a new one from any boss dealer for about $450. Does anyone have a used one they would like to sell?


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

I've got one for a 99-02 Chevy/GMC if you know anyone who needs it. I'm putting it on ebay soon.:waving:


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

did you try cpw or ebay


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

Mine's on ebay. :waving:


----------

